

Thief view: Police nab twins snapped on Google - ca98am79
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090619/ap_on_re_eu/eu_odd_netherlands_google_thief_view

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also mentioned here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=666022>

No discussion yet.

